# Proper way to finish chimney



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

The tar is a bad sign.

There should be some metal showing on the low side. It's possible the chimney could be flashed properly and the flashing would not be visible on the other three sides of the chase.

edit : I re-read your post and saw that it was done a week before closing. That's often a red flag - the seller trying to get it done as cheap as possible. You probably need to pull the trim off the chase and have a look. The wood is too close to the roof anyway.


----------



## Lulimet (Jul 26, 2010)

It looks like a roof over and they butted the new shingles to the chimney and didn't use step flashings.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

It's not flashed. Metal should be showing on bottom and top. That one is directing all the water under the shingles.
http://www.albertsroofing.com/Chimney Repair.htm

The sidng needs to be removed, and new flashing installed. About $800.00 or so to do it correctly.


----------



## AngeloUCF (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow thanks for the help guys. I guess my suspicions were correct. Hopefully the roofing company is willing to take care of this and will accept liability. 

The house was an estate sale and the lady selling it was the daughter of the former owner. She didn't appear to take the cheap route in that she went with architectural shingles and a company that's been around for a while. Can you really go the "cheap" route though? I thought roofs had to be inspected after the permit. I assumed during a re-roof it's not supposed to leak and there's really no negotiation on what gets done, just on how much is charged.


----------



## xxPaulCPxx (Dec 2, 2006)

Flashing are one of those weird things that are not in the code - they are not specified. Roof flashing may be different, but it wouldn't surprise me if it wasn't.

Before they come repair it, make sure you can verify that it doesn't leak anymore. Get access to the attic near that area. After they are fininshed, and before they leave, run a hose up to yout roof and pour water down the shingles in that area.

Here is another flashing link:
http://www.extremehowto.com/xh/article.asp?article_id=60348

1: There needs to be metal flashing called a cricket (like a mini dormer) upstream of the chimney channeling water to one side or the other - NEVER INTO IT.
2: There needs to be flashing attachech to the chimeny over this dormer to sweep water away where they meet.
3: There needs to be step flashing under every shingle, fastened to the chimney, that leads water away and to the top of the next shingle.
4: There needs to be a long flashing at the bottom face of the chimeny so rain does not get blown up underneith the flashing
5: ALL that flashing needs to be counter flashed. The counterflashing is attached under the sheathing around the vertical stack so it leads water out over the regular flashing. The counterflashing covers all the fasteners in the flashing.

Whoever did this is really roofing retarded. Assume the contractor who did this is a criminal, treat them as such. Read up on what SHOULD be there, and get your own ladder and go up and MAKE SURE they do it. Then leak test it.


----------



## AngeloUCF (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the link. Sounds like a lot of work from what you describe, so hopefully I get it taken care of. I'm having a hard time getting them to come out and get no returned calls, but I've spoken with them before. I just hope we don't have to pay for it out of pocket in the end.


----------



## xxPaulCPxx (Dec 2, 2006)

It isn't so bad when you are doing it as you are roofing, it's different when you have to pull things up and retrofit so you don't destroy the original stock.


----------

